# NAD anyone?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

It seems like barely anyone talks about NAD here? Onkyo and Emotiva are the big conversations pieces here. NAD is highly acclaimed with the 2 channel crowd. Is there a reason for the disparity with home theater aficionados? :dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This crowd tends to be most interested in high bang-for-your-buck products. Maybe you could speak to how NAD competes with Onkyo and Emotiva in that arena?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I looked at NAD, but I couldn't find a reasonable option for a all in one unit with an adjustable sub crossover and phono input.

I was able to score a Emotiva USP-1 (the ugly remote version) delivered for $365 and I got a Crown XLS 402 for $185 when they were being cleared out.

While I'm sure NAD makes some nice stuff, if I would have gone with separates and a NAD external phono amp, I'd probably be broke.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I like NAD. They are quite similar to Emotiva and many others in that they Design their products in a High Wage Country and have them built in China or other Countries with much lower Labor. Only, NAD was far out ahead in this. I believe they have always Designed their gear in the UK and had it built in China. I just do not find that much to NAD that makes them that much more special than other Brands, yet they still charge a premium as though they were Manufactured in England.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant recall the last time I saw a NAD ad on this site or any other enthusiasts site. For better or worst Emotiva and Onkyo have very aggressive advertising. Not to say it makes one product better or worst, Bose is one the heaviest advertised companies on the planet and Ill leave it at that.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

TypeA said:


> I cant recall the last time I saw a NAD ad on this site or any other enthusiasts site. For better or worst Emotiva and Onkyo have very aggressive advertising. Not to say it makes one product better or worst, Bose is one the heaviest advertised companies on the planet and Ill leave it at that.


You may be correct about advertising. I kind of get the feeling that most folks frequent the big box stores and mainstream HT rags, so the big names with the latest gimmicks are the rage. Too bad, because companies that put sound first with less features are seldom the preference.


----------



## needbass (Mar 7, 2010)

Nad makes an excellent amp. I currently have a 320bee and a c370. great for running 4 ohm loads. Very clean sounding, excellent soundstage ect,ect,ect. Performs as advertised. Built to last. Have received tons of awards and praise over the years by critics.:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

needbass said:


> Nad makes an excellent amp. I currently have a 320bee and a c370. great for running 4 ohm loads. Very clean sounding, excellent soundstage ect,ect,ect. Performs as advertised. Built to last. Have received tons of awards and praise over the years by critics.:T


That is exactly the point I was making. They are highly admired by the 2 channel folks, but when it comes to the home theater crowd you read very little about them. I am just wondering why the disparity.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

NAD tends to be very plain, there home theater receivers are overpriced for what you get. I have a friend who has a NAD two channel setup and loves it but he refused to pay what NAD wanted for a Home theater unit as they have very little to offer as far as auto room eq or useful sorround modes


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

features aside the dollar/watt ratio is horrible on most NAD surround receivers.

Unless you can get an amazing clearance price from audio advisor or a local retailer I think there are better options.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

BrianAbington said:


> features aside the dollar/watt ratio is horrible on most NAD surround receivers.
> 
> Unless you can get an amazing clearance price from audio advisor or a local retailer I think there are better options.


Budget is always to be considered, but I've never used 'dollars-per-watt' when choosing an amp., but I do used the 'dollars-per-sound qualit'y as my first criteria. 
I'm using a 20 wpc amp for my 92 db speakers with plenty of loudness in my music system. But I do know that I tend to crank an amp for movies in another system in a large open space living/dining/kitchen area and require more power w/ less efficient speakers.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I am actually considering adding an NAD power amp (T955 I believe), to my Yammy AVR. What makes NAD unique is their power supply. Their five channel 125 watt amp will drive anything you can throw at it and not even break a sweat. I'll report once I run it for a bit.


----------

